# Can I test yet?



## laylee (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all

I know this is probably following a similar theme to a lot of the other postings on here but I think this waiting is driving me mad and wondered if it was too early to test. I had EC 3/11 and ET 8/11 my OTD is 19th can I get a false positive now or will the HCG drug have left my body?

Thanks
laylee x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Laylee

All I can say is, "step away from the peesticks"       

It's a matter of personal opinion really hun, but I would say that it is far too early for you to test. Even without the HSG being a factor - you could test BFN today and then in 3 days time test BFP. Why put yourself through that kind of heartbreaking anxiety

Wishing you all the luck in the world, and  for good news on the 19th!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I agree with MissTC....try and stay away from those peesticks  

If you had EC on 3 Nov and ET on 8 Nov with blastocyst transfer then you're currently 7dp5dt...so embies are 12 days old.  The HCG injection should be out of your system by now as it can take up till 14 days and I'm assuming you're past that.....but implantation happens until embies are around 12 days old but there needs to be a good level of HCG released from them for peestick to detect.  

Our clinic say you can test at 14dpt for day 2/3 transfers but when we had blast transfer I could test at 11dpt....so I would honestly hold off testing until your OTD.  Why put yourself through possibly unnecessary heartache...enjoy being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) for as long as possible and then fingers crossed when you test on OTD you'll get that BFP.  I've seen plenty of ladies who've tested even the day before and it's been BFN but tested on OTD and it's BFP.

Lots of luck  
Natasha


----------



## halleberry1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Laylee my test date is 19th also. I bought a cleareblue test today and I was going to test tomorrow morning. Ive spent all day crying and my eyes are sore. Im so sad and anxious I dont know what to do!!
Now im talking to a pregnant due friend and I cant talk to her Im so horrible but i cant talk about BABIES. 

Laylee hun I think it might be better to wait I think we might make ourselves feel more worried, 

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

my test date is the 19th too although i didn't do a blast transfer

i doubt i'll be POAS (didn't last time)

i was convinced if it was positive i'd think 'oh it's because of the trigger shot' and spend the rest of the day worrying. and if it was negative i'd spend the rest of the day thinking 'well it could be due to late implantation' and spend the rest of the day worrying.  

i decided to wait for the blood test, and as it happened it was a BFN but it would have been no less devastating had i known in advance because i'd've still fretted all day even if i'd seen the BFN on a peestick as i'd have been clutching at the hope i had a low positive maybe 

good luck to you


----------



## halleberry1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kate C good avdvice I think ill wait, doing the test wont end the worry. Have you named your embryos? Thats ace!! Whci clinic are you at I just noticed you are in leeds too. How are you feeling? x


----------



## laylee (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for your advice.   I think I am going to try and be strong and wait as whatever the result I wouldnt trust it properly anyway. Halleberry I hope you are feeling better, there isnt anything we can do about this now apart from wait so just have to be strong   and find things to take our minds of it - I am watching lots of trash tv to try and keep my mind of it! Wishing everyone lots of luck   x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

halleberry1 said:


> Kate C good avdvice I think ill wait, doing the test wont end the worry. Have you named your embryos? Thats ace!! Whci clinic are you at I just noticed you are in leeds too. How are you feeling? x


LGI. did you used to be on the LGI thread, your name rings a bell?

and i have soooo many side effects to the progesterone pessaries that if i had done it the old fashioned way i'd be so excited now thinking they were pregnancy symptoms. 

bloating, cramps, _very_ colourful CM, indigestion and sore norks which feel like they're on fire.


----------



## halleberry1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I was Im at Jimmys but there were more people on he lgi thread. Honey you just never know maybe itll be us this time. You seem to be coping well, your symptoms sound positive too - 2nd time around im worst than last time! We dont get pessaries at Jimmys just two shots of pregnol. I wish we could fast forward to thurs!!


----------



## halleberry1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Laylee keep in touch hun and stay strong!! I think weve both made wise choices to hang fire for now. ive been visualing my embryos stuck fast that does help! lots of love stay strong xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

fingers crossed for us both HB (do you look like her btw? only mr c _loves_ her )

i decided to do the hypno fertility positive visualising a successful pregnancy and all that approach this time. last time i was as negative as hell, convinced it hadn't worked and felt no better when i was proved right. so i figured why spend the fortnight miserable, as if it _is_ another BFN i'll still be as devastated had i spent the fortnight fretting


----------



## laylee (Jan 11, 2009)

Im also having all the symptoms, cramps, sore boobs, spotting, headaches, stronger sense of smell but know its just these pessaries or at least I hope it is and arent negative signs! Kate and Halleberry will be thinking of you on the 19th xx


----------



## halleberry1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ha h ah ah ha I wish !! Its my cats name! Ive been positive until today when I had arguments with everyone and now I feel lonley and negative! Silly I know did Zita and feeling more positve now. x


----------



## halleberry1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ohhhhh are headaches an early sign?> Ive had a dull ache all day and my poor boobs are sore cant sleep on my front it hurts. All must be good signs. x


----------



## laylee (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont know really I just read everything into any little twinge I have! Some people that get a postive result dont have any symptoms by the sounds of it and some seem to have them all so Ive decided to try and ignore them - I too have to lie on my back!


----------

